# Pinnacle 8-27



## powbmps (Aug 27, 2010)

Met up with five friends and two dogs at Pinnacle.  Lots of fun if you string it together right.  Luckily one of the guys knows his way around.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/46396687

Definitely worth a visit if you're happen to be in the area.  Of course I really don't know why that would be.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice looking roller!! What are the rest of the trails like?


----------



## powbmps (Aug 27, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nice looking roller!! What are the rest of the trails like?



Probably not nearly as good as what you have down your way.  It's the best thing around here though.  There's not much in the way of stuntery.  Lots of climbing and some nice, tight, flowy singletrack.  Typical New England riding with lots of roots and rocks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2010)

Tight flowy ST sounds right up my alley, especially if there's lots of roots and rocks thrown in for good measure!


----------

